# Jackson vs Fender which one



## jacksonvsfender (Mar 11, 2009)

Im looking on to buying a new guitar but im not sure what kind I want the two I really like are Jacksons and Fenders. Can I get some suggestions on what kind to get?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I watched a kid in L&M a few weeks ago playing this pointy thingy Jackson. Him and his dad where trying to adjust and find a strap to prevent a serious neck dive problem. 

Never heard of a Fender with neck dive.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The only thing that will make up your mind on this issue is to try them. Jackson and Fender typically have very different necks with Fender generally being rounder in the back (although they can vary a fair amount because they have their own styles that they offer) and Jackson typically being thinner and flatter with a compound radius fingerboard. Jacksons will vary some too but much less in my experience than the Fenders.

The neck feels are distinctly different so trying is a must in your situation to see what feels best to you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I for one don't tell people what to like and what not to like.

You need to try out all the guitars you're thinking of, and decide which one suits your tastes and needs and budget best.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree, try some out. I had a Jackson DK2 and could not get used to the neck after 20 years of playing Fender style necks...it was too thin for me. Some people like that kind of neck obviously but it's all personal preference. Don't buy something you won't want to pick up and play.
Good luck.


----------



## jacksonvsfender (Mar 11, 2009)

I have tried both of them thats how im not sure which to get because I liked both


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, it really comes down to personal preference. Both make great guitars. Buy something you will play, get something that you are comfortable with, like the tone and playability of, and suits your style of playing. 

My own personal taste leans towards Fender, but I'm only one person and that is just my opinion, someone else may say get a Jackson, and that would be their personal opinion.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I bought a Charvel by Jackson in the late 80s and within the last year a HSS US Strat as I got back into music.

The Charvel Model (Japan) series in my opinion is a better guitar. Almost everything about it is better. Smooth neck, thick rosewood slab, everything..especially the truss rod. The truss rod on Strats is just embarassing!! The neck is awesome, smooth, and feel's good in my hands. I like the Floyd Rose bridge but setting the intonation is a nightmare compared to the simple Strat bridges. The shape of the guitar is a strat copy but with the pointy headstock. It doesn't bother me.

Now that I'm older, I mostly play the Strat, because it has so much going for it in terms of tone, and the tone is what makes it sound like songs that I like to play with my Blues Jr. & Zoom board. If you want a great guitar for the money and play 80's rock, great build quality, wider neck, good feel, etc.,. Charvel hands down. You can get them cheap now but I think the Model Series is goign up in price. If you want a very versatile guitar, with gopd feel, a thicker neck then it's the Fender.

I think you need both...kkjuw


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

which one do you like more? make a pros and cons list.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

jacksonvsfender said:


> I have tried both of them thats how im not sure which to get because I liked both


Then flip a coin, because they're both comparable guitars by reputable manufacturers.

If you want better answers, ask better questions. 
Tell us which models of Fender/Jacksons you tried, what you liked about them, what kind of music you play, experience, and how you want to use the guitars. Dont be shy!

I personally agree with Oakvillain.
I like the look of Jacksons, but prefer the neck of Charvels, by far. 
In fact, if you like the Jackson compound radius neck, you'll probably also like the Ibanez RG Wizard II necks. Feels the exact same to me, and also similar guitars.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Then flip a coin, because they're both comparable guitars by reputable manufacturers.


Actually, they're comparable guitars from the same manufacturer. Fender owns Jackson.

Dude, it depends whether you like round or pointy. I would maybe think about the kind of music you're looking to play. If you're playing jazz on a pointy Jackson you may get a few raised eyebrows.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If I want a Strat type of guitar, Fender's are often great, even the MIMs and MIKs.

For a superstrat, Floyd Rose equipped style guitar, I really like Jacksons.

I built this one from various parts, mostly purchased on Ebay

I gigged the heck out of it for years. I think the materials cost around $600 ~ $800

Great guitar

Pointy?

Nonsense. The only thing pointy on many Jacksons is the headstock.










The neck is from a Jackson Kelly (pointy explorer sort of thing)
The body is also a Jackson but from a different model










For what this does, most Fenders can't touch it.

It's apples and oranges.

There's nothing better in my opinion than a nice Tele or Strat. If that's what I want, Fender is one make I look at.

If I want a more modern approach with evolved engineering, Jackson, Ibanez and others are often the better choice.

I own both.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Pick the one you like the most.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Get one of each.kkjuw


----------



## jacksonvsfender (Mar 11, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Actually, they're comparable guitars from the same manufacturer. Fender owns Jackson.
> 
> Dude, it depends whether you like round or pointy. I would maybe think about the kind of music you're looking to play. If you're playing jazz on a pointy Jackson you may get a few raised eyebrows.


Fender doesnt own Jackson :/


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

jacksonvsfender said:


> Fender doesnt own Jackson :/


yeah it does..and Charvel as well..


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

jacksonvsfender said:


> Fender doesnt own Jackson :/


Fender bought Jackson/Charvel on October 25, 2002.

http://news.harmony-central.com/Product-news/Fender-Jackson-Charvel-Man.html

gtrguy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

holy bump!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

*the good anwser*

hi i've read all the post and no one was near the anwser it was all personall preferences. they both are good guitars . the only question u shuld anwser is what type of music u wanna play.
if its metal than jackson or blues than fender . simple as that .

:rockon2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

matrix555 said:


> hi i've read all the post and no one was near the anwser it was all personall preferences. they both are good guitars . the only question u shuld anwser is what type of music u wanna play.
> if its metal than jackson or blues than fender . simple as that .
> 
> :rockon2:


Maybe you should read the third post again. That's my post and the answer is dead on. NECK SHAPE. The Jackson neck shape is typically WAY different than the Fender neck shape.

You can play whatever style on whatever guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

*neck shape ??????*

listen of course the neck shape are different . i mean evreyone can noticed that . and yes u can play whatever with whatever guitar . but me personally i wouldn't play metal with a fender and i believe most of people would agree. yes i can pick a fender and play metal (cause i've been playing for more than 20 years.)mostly addicted to chaos solo wich marty played his solo with a fender. but do u know why marty played the rest of the song with a jackson . cause the sound of a jackson suits more heavy metal than the fender . once again its a personal choice but between u and me jackson are for metal . right . 
:rockon2:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, neck shape. It is the feel of the guitar which is the most important factor.

Malmsteen played Fenders for ages, as did the guys in Iron Maiden. That's metal enough. You can get the gain with your amplification.

THE END.


----------



## Rockin Teen (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm totally 'pro-Fender', being a strat owner/player myself. I like Jacksons, especially for metal/hard rock, but a strat is way more versatile (then again, it's more expensive for a good one as well). It really depends on what kind of music you plan on playing, and how much money you're willing to spend.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes, neck shape. It is the feel of the guitar which is the most important factor.
> 
> Malmsteen played Fenders for ages, as did the guys in Iron Maiden. That's metal enough. You can get the gain with your amplification.
> 
> THE END.


Truer words have never been spoken..saying you can't play metal on a strat is a stereotype basicaly. Personnaly, i would mix both worlds and get a good charvel.. Those are my favorite..


----------

